

Ask HN: Is heroku and all the sites it serves down? - mr_november

It's 11:46PST here and just got an email from a client asking why their site is down. Wanted to login to the heroku frontend and it also is down. If it is in fact down, thought HN may have heard some status (given I can not resolve the heroku domain to check for status).
======
entangld
<http://status.heroku.com/> \---> yep

~~~
mr_november
My fault, I was using <http://heroku.com/status>.

Thanks for the link.

